# Health Insurance



## Kottonwood (Sep 1, 2012)

So, how many of you guys have health insurance for your guys? How much does it cost you? How much does it cost them? I would like for my guys to have access to affordable health insurance and I am wondering how it works. I personally have never had any form of health insurance other than my time in the military. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## rtsims (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm also interested. Not only for my guys, but for my wife and I as well. She is self employed too and we have two girls. Doctors visits can be spendy but gotta do it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 30, 2012)

I use ehealth insurance.com. I dont have alot of employees so i have them sign up for the policy they want, and just give them 1/2 the cost extra on there paycheck. 

If you have more then 10 employees, then you can get insurance cheaper as a company, but less then 10 employees, then its cheaper as individuals.

I am 31 years old. No health problems. I pay around $150 a month with a pretty good plan. I am going to be adding my new wife, and a 3 year old and a new born, and I was quoted $500 a month.


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 9, 2012)

Glad to see you looking out for your guys...


----------

